# Covering In The Winter



## our2girls (Jan 26, 2005)

Last week we took delivery on our new 25 RS-S. Although I'm not to worried about it this year (since spring is right around the corner......it is, isn't it??) I'm really worried about the TT next winter in storage. I store it outdoors, and Michigan winters are harsh....should I spend the $$$$ and order a ADCO or similiar fitted cover??

I'm a clean freak, I used to wash and wax my old Bantam B-17 before every trip (much to the chagrin of my wife!!). When I pulled that B-17 out of storage to trade it in on the 25 RS-S, it was pretty grungy with black streaks and other assorted weather related maladies. I did cover the A/C unit and the tires (which I believe is a must).

Should I cover the new one?? I'm sure the exterior would fare better, the decals wouldn't fade as much and the exterior wouldn't have the chance of yellowing....looks like I'm answering my own questions!









Bottom line, does the cover allow it to breathe? Would it trap moisture and allow rot and or mold? Would furry little critters get in there to stay warm and have an address during the winter?!

The cover is reasonable relative to cost, is it worth the $$$









THANKS AS ALWAYS!!!!!!!!!!!









Mike


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

We live in the Denver, CO area, I have never see a camper with a cover on it while sitting in storage. Before putting it into storage for the winter, I clean it up and wax it well with UV protectant RV wax. Since the storage facility is not far from my house, I check on it every few weeks. It is still pretty clean (since it has been stationary) and the neighboring 5th wheels are so tall that the sun only hits the roof (which has a 12-year warranty).

So, even though it gets cold in Colorado during the winter, I am OK with parking it for 7 months without a cover.

Randy


----------



## lakesider (Sep 1, 2004)

I guess it is a matter of preference. In our case, we do not completely cover our camper. We used to cover our old camper, but at one point a hole wore on the cover and in that case it seemed to hold the moisture in rather than protect the trailer.

In fact, the outside of the trailer was surprisingly dirty from the Fall leaves and dirt that had found its way under the cover. Also, it apparently got rather humid under the and we ended up with a little rust on a few of the metal pieces INSIDE the trailer.









(The silver lining to the story is this event prompted us to look for a new trailer and eventually buy our Outback!)









Here in Ohio our winters are not "brutal", but we still get enough snow and sub-freezing temperatures to require winterizing.







I think a cover over the air conditioner might be a worthwhile investment.

Have fun. Think Springtime!!!


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I cover ours. I figure we spent all this money on our trailer, I want to protect it the best I can. I use an ADCO aquashed which breathes so there is little trapped moisture, I have had it for three years. It has a couple of small holes, but nothing serious. When I uncover, the outback is as clean as the day I covered it and it protects the trailer (mostly) from the elements. If it is very windy where you store your trailer, take care to secure the cover. I put rags on any sharp corners such as gutters to keep the cover from snagging.

Mike


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I also cover ours.
Just like Mike said spent the money for it so extra protection won't hurt.
So I'll kept covering it until,I put a garage big enough for it and everything else.
Don


----------



## dmbcfd (Sep 8, 2004)

I covered ours with a poly tarp. It covers the roof and down the back as far as the spare tire. It also covers the awning and down about 1' on the sides and front. There are a few trees overhead and I figure this will keep it clean. The only area exposed to direct sun is the back, which is why it is mostly covered.

Steve


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

My experience with an RV cover was not good.

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...wtopic=1205&hl=

Yours might be better. Remember, these units are designed and made to be outside all the time.

...and in case you are wondering, kadman got an excellent deal.


----------



## Paul_in_Ohio (Sep 29, 2004)

I also use the ADCO aquashed. It is designed to breath so there is little to no moisture that gets trapped under the cover. I have both my campers covered with them and have not had any problems except where the wind rubbed the cover against a sharp corner and tore the cover.

I like them for the sun protection and as a barrier from the birds and trees.

Hope this helps...

Paul


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

A cover would look like swiss cheese up here. The winter wind is never NOT BLOWING at least 20 knots. It would be shredded in the first blizzard to roll through.

I don't cover ours, but I think a breathable cover would help preserve your unit.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I always have covered mine. I tarp it not too tightly wrapped and with a tarp that comes down the sides about 3 ft, I feel it can still breathe. I have never had any problems whatsoever, if it gets a rip I replace it. 
The reason I cover is really for one reason. Every camper that I have seen with leaking problems were never covered. 
I feel that when it gets snow on the roof and then starts melting the water gets in any crevice. At night it refreexes and expands the crevice. The next day it melts a little more and freezes again spreading the joint again creating a leak. Months of this and you never go in it because its winter and in the spring the damage can be minor to severe.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Just a bit curious









I just noticed several TT & 5'ers in storage with the slides out. I store my Outback with slides in. Can anyone think why people would store their TT with slides out??

Thor


----------



## Drifter (Aug 22, 2004)

Thor,
Only reason I can think of is this:

You want to get in the trailer occasionally. You have one of those TT that you can't move from one end to the other without the slide out. And you have to have electricity to move the slide.

Thankfully my Outback doesn't have that problem. Which was one of the criteria I was looking at when I was shopping for a TT.


----------



## borntorv (Apr 13, 2004)

This is our first winter with the OB and the first time with a cover. Guess I'll find out if it was a good thing or a bad thing here in a couple weeks. So far it looks like the cover has held up pretty well.










Greg


----------



## camptails (Jan 18, 2005)

Most of the trailers in our lot are covered. I plan to cover ours with an Adco. the tree sap and UV are the worst.







Here in Colorado the climate is dry but the UV is very damaging at this altitude. RV equipment is naturaly made to stay outdoors but when they sit for months on end things will fade and show signs of weathering. sunny

Ray


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

BorntoRV,
Nice looking storage spot. Cover fits nicely too. Our ADCO cover is one size too big (next size down was just a little short) so it looks like a kid with and adult t-shirt on. Not nearly as nice as yours looks. Nice concrete pad too - we park on gravel.









BBB


----------



## borntorv (Apr 13, 2004)

Thanks Brian,

I guess I got lucky on the ADCO cover size. It seemed to cinch up pretty well. I can visualize your description of an oversized one.

As for the concrete pad, I parked my previous TT's on the grass in the same spot but come spring with soft/wet ground I always ended tearing it all to pieces. When the OB came along I just couldn't allow it to not have appropriate winter storage quarters!







Of course I'm still working on the full hook up arrangement like California Jim's got. Yet another thing to be envious of!!

Greg


----------



## JohnnyG (Feb 9, 2005)

Maybe I'm lucky, but when I built a houser for myself, I added an attached RV bay, so I'm able to park my TT inside. I put in a electrical hookup as well as a dump station. I'm curious about how many others have indoor storage?

John


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Greg

I noticed that your stabilizers are out during storage. By the way nice looking storage pad. My dealer told me not to put out the stabilizers. The reason is that ground may shift with frost. The TT could sink by the TT wheels were most of the weight is, which increases the load on the stabilizers. This increase in load could twist the frame.

I do not think it is an issue for you because you are on a concrete pad.

Does anyone have any comments???

Thor


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Initially we had our stablizers out and then we brought them in when we started thinking about being on the gravel lot. Now, the chance of frost heave here in Kent is about the same as two feet of snow, which is to say -none- but I grew up where frost in the ground was common so I raised them anyway.

The second concern was what if a tire went flat - the load on the stablizers would be pretty arsh and they would likely buckle.

Just my thinking









BBB


----------



## borntorv (Apr 13, 2004)

Thor,

You make an interesting point. I'd like to think if there is frost heaving that it might be fairly uniform along the concrete pad since its not anchored anywhere. On the other hand there's always the chance that the tires may lose pressure during the winter thereby increasing the load on the stabilizers. I'm not sure whether this would constitute a serious issue or not. It certainly is a consideration though particularly if you're storing on grass or gravel.

Thanks,

Greg


----------

